# Each cancel drops my rate by 2%



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Is the cancellation rate based out of last 500 trips like rating too? At what percent should I start worrying about? I try to keep it below 10%. 

Just noticed my cancellation rate dropping by 2% upon cancelling one rider.


----------



## Drebee (Jul 16, 2016)

Yes same thing with me its bs, so the math if you have 500 trips 2% is 10 trips you have to cancel to drop it down that much. 

Same thing for acceptance rate it's Always 2% which is impossible. 


Now they may be sneaky and say only cancels and acceptance are rated by your last 100 trips. That would mean each one you miss is 2% but it doesn't say that. I'm puzzled.


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

My cancel rate is supposedly, according to "uber math", 19%. I get warnings regularly. Even when I don't drive. 

I respond to the auto email by forwarding it to support. I am sure to include the very legitimate reasons I have had for cancelling. Most of which happen to be dumb shits who sent me to the wrong address, then refuse to cancel and re-request. I ask how they expect me to improve my rating with their imperfect system that penalizes drivers for rider ****ery?

My acceptance rate dropped 4 pts today and I have not driven in a week. While I thought about logging on today, I decided I have better things to do. I made $3.75 in over 2 hours the last time I drove. Time is precious. It's one thing you can never get back once it is gone. 

The system is glitchy and jacked up. I wouldn't waste any time worrying about Uber math.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

DaisyDriver said:


> My cancel rate is supposedly, according to "uber math", 19%. I get warnings regularly. Even when I don't drive.
> 
> I respond to the auto email by forwarding it to support. I am sure to include the very legitimate reasons I have had for cancelling. Most of which happen to be dumb shits who sent me to the wrong address, then refuse to cancel and re-request. I ask how they expect me to improve my rating with their imperfect system that penalizes drivers for rider &%[email protected]!*ery?
> 
> ...


I hear you.. I can make more just selling on eBay.. Don't even have to move too much.. No wear and tear on car.. And postman even come to pick up the package.. Gotta list more items now.


----------



## DaisyDriver (Jul 25, 2016)

Lol. I started selling on Posh Mark


----------



## Ck42 (Sep 4, 2016)

DaisyDriver said:


> My cancel rate is supposedly, according to "uber math", 19%. I get warnings regularly. Even when I don't drive.
> 
> I respond to the auto email by forwarding it to support. I am sure to include the very legitimate reasons I have had for cancelling. Most of which happen to be dumb shits who sent me to the wrong address, then refuse to cancel and re-request. I ask how they expect me to improve my rating with their imperfect system that penalizes drivers for rider &%[email protected]!*ery?
> 
> ...


My ratings have taken a plunge but I don't know why.


----------



## RivkahChaya (Jul 27, 2016)

I had a 100% acceptance rate, then one day, as I was signing off after 4 hours of straight driving, and I needed a bathroom break, I had a ping come in. I signed right back on, but missed the ping. Signed of, went to bathroom, signed back on. My acceptance rate was now 95%.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Ck42 said:


> My ratings have taken a plunge but I don't know why.


When I used to drive, I noticed my readings took a plunge when I started being selective and cancelled the unprofitable rides. I am a firm believer Uber's rating formula considers such factors well.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

RivkahChaya said:


> I had a 100% acceptance rate, then one day, as I was signing off after 4 hours of straight driving, and I needed a bathroom break, I had a ping come in. I signed right back on, but missed the ping. Signed of, went to bathroom, signed back on. My acceptance rate was now 95%.


Good grief! I know the feeling.. Luckily they have a last ride auto log off feature now.. So no need to worry about getting the unwanted pings!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I cancelled a 2.8 surge on sat because the passenger was 4.2. I lost almost 0.04 ratings in a week . Maybe there is something


----------

